# Self Defense Equipment for the Ladies in your lives...



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

I am directing this at the gentlemen of the forum, but ladies please feel free to chime in with your suggestions as well. 

What, if anything, would you like to see the lady/ladies (could be daughters) carry as a personal self defense item.  Pepper spray, knife (what kind and why) firearm, etc.

What have you personally bought for them?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 18, 2006)

I've bought my wifes lots of toys...er, self defense stuff.  Out of it she'll be carrying a small folder and pepper spray.  She'll sometimes carry a 16" ASP baton as well.

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2006)

My wife carrys a folding baton and pepper spray. I guess she does have her hands and feet as well.


----------



## hemi (Oct 18, 2006)

I would love to give my wife a Glock 17 or a 19 (I think its the 19 small 9mm) but I know she would for one never carry it. Two I dont think she would be willing to pull the trigger anyway.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 18, 2006)

I knew a fella who told me his wife refused to handle guns... but they lived in a not so safe neighborhood (all they could afford) and were trying to get out. Sooo alternative... gave her a potato gun... short barrelled and lots of whollop! She liked that instead... he didn't tell her that it was loaded with a nail studded potato after loading it for her... all she has to do is prime it with hair spray and put the cap back on and whoomp. 

Of course I told him that she would have to get the end off of the gun ... spray in the hair-spray, put the lid back on and aim the gun at the attacker in a matter of seconds. He said that she could do it behind their locked bedroom door if she managed to get to the door in the first place to lock it. 

How fast is she is going to determine the outcome I think. But then scared outta their minds people have been known to do amazing things... and sometimes pretty stupid things too. 

But basically a small gun that she could handle well and hit targets accurately with is fine with me... and isn't squemish about pulling the trigger. I have doubts about a knife unless she trained well on them.


----------



## Drac (Oct 18, 2006)

2004hemi said:


> Two I dont think she would be willing to pull the trigger anyway.


 
Therein lies the problem, will they *USE *what they carry and will they carry it correctly..Pepper Spray, not a bad thing..*DO NOT PUT IT ON YOUR KEY RING, *keep it in your coat pocket or purse and transfer in to your non-dominant hand..That way if someone attacks your spray is not on the keys your are trying to open your car door with...


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

Drac said:


> Therein lies the problem, will they *USE *what they carry and will they carry it correctly..Pepper Spray, not a bad thing..*DO NOT PUT IT ON YOUR KEY RING, *keep it in your coat pocket or purse and transfer in to your non-dominant hand..That way if someone attacks your spray is not on the keys your are trying to open your car door with...



That is excellent advice Drac and something that everyone should remember. 

The reason I asked this question is my husband out of the blue asked what I carried to protect myself.  He wants me to get a knife as well, which really surprised me.  He has never mentioned such a thing before.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 18, 2006)

Have fun knife shopping Lisa!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Have fun knife shopping Lisa!



any suggestions?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 18, 2006)

Lots!!! Probably should be in another thread though.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 18, 2006)

Lisa said:


> The reason I asked this question is my husband out of the blue asked what I carried to protect myself. He wants me to get a knife as well, which really surprised me. He has never mentioned such a thing before.


 
Knives bring up too many legal issues...I don't know how skilled you are? If someone grabbed you from behind would you be able to hurt them big time???


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

Drac said:


> Knives bring up too many legal issues...I don't know how skilled you are? If someone grabbed you from behind would you be able to hurt them big time???



Good question.  I don't know, ya know?  If the time came.  My biggest fear is that fear would get the better of me.  I have very limited SD training as I have never felt the need.  So, I guess the answer would be, not very.  Probaby best I don't carry one.


----------



## exile (Oct 18, 2006)

Most of the women I've talked with about personal protection have made it clear that they would probably be unable to stab someone, particularly in places where a stab would be especially effective, like the eyes; I know for a fact that my wife couldn't use such a weapon under almost any imaginable circumstances.  But I had the impression after enough such discussions that a _slashing_ weapon would be much easier for them to get themselves to use effectively. There are small plastic discs with retractable razor knies in them that would probably fit the bill for a weapon like that. And they avoid the great danger that people who pull out knives they're not 100% committed to using face---that they'll lose control of the knife and have it used against _them_.


----------



## Franc0 (Oct 19, 2006)

Knives, hatpins, knitting needles, pen knives & xtra sharpened pencils 1st. Then pepper sprays, stun guns & 38 cal. revolver.


----------



## Carol (Oct 19, 2006)

2004hemi said:


> I would love to give my wife a Glock 17 or a 19 (I think its the 19 small 9mm) but I know she would for one never carry it. Two I dont think she would be willing to pull the trigger anyway.


 

Training really helps a lot with that...as long as she is open to learning.


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Good question. I don't know, ya know? If the time came. My biggest fear is that fear would get the better of me. I have very limited SD training as I have never felt the need. So, I guess the answer would be, not very. Probaby best I don't carry one.


 
My biggest worry is that you( or any female) could have the knife taken away from and used against them..If you have the funds Tazer is making a stun device available to the public..I have not read anything concerning their effectiveness..


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lisa before you start to carry a knife make sure you get properly trained in all aspect including the law in your area.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 19, 2006)

Drac said:


> My biggest worry is that you( or any female) could have the knife taken away from and used against them..If you have the funds Tazer is making a stun device available to the public..I have not read anything concerning their effectiveness..



That would be a worry to me as well no matter how much training I had.  Guys are bigger then girls, it is a simple fact.  My worry isn't weather I could use it or not, I am not squeamish that way.  Tazers, knives and pretty much anything else are illegal for me to carry anyway, so I think I will stick to my keys, pencils, etc.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lisa said:


> That would be a worry to me as well no matter how much training I had. Guys are bigger then girls, it is a simple fact. My worry isn't weather I could use it or not, I am not squeamish that way. Tazers, knives and pretty much anything else are illegal for me to carry anyway, so I think I will stick to my keys, pencils, etc.


 

A good kubaton maybe another choice


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2006)

Lisa said:


> That would be a worry to me as well no matter how much training I had. Guys are bigger then girls, it is a simple fact. My worry isn't weather I could use it or not, I am not squeamish that way. Tazers, knives and pretty much anything else are illegal for me to carry anyway, so I think I will stick to my keys, pencils, etc.


 
I keep forgetting that the laws up there are different...I've taught others to walk to their vehicles with their keys held tightly in their hands and have the keys sticking out between their fingers..Being punched with those wuld leave a lasting impression...


----------



## bydand (Oct 19, 2006)

I have gotten my wife several thing over the years, a .357 which she loves to shoot, but isn't comfortable carrying.  Some pepper spray, while she carried it, she doubted the effectivness of straight pepper spray.  I just picked her up some Sabre spray which is a combination of CS (tear gas) and Pepper with an ultraviolet dye as well.  She is more comfortable with a combination spray and actually keeps it with her.  After they started training, my 2 oldest insisted they get Mom a Kubaton as well.  

They best self-Defense item I have gotten her though is signed up to train, and learn how to avoid a situation as best as she can, and if nothing can be done to avoid it, how to fight back effectivly using what she has avalable.  She is also expressed an intrest in obtaining her CCW permit so she can carry my small .380 when she is out running by herself.


----------



## Monadnock (Oct 19, 2006)

The best thing anyone could use first is an "aware mind." Knowing how to travel safely is the best defense. I'd wager that most _situations_ are just plain avoided with proper mindset and being safe. Male or female, if there is a predator stalking you, they'll take full advantage of the right time and place. So don't be there.

Sticks, keys, knives and guns are only good if you can get to them. Chances are, you won't.


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> A good kubaton maybe another choice


 
Check out the ProTek key at www.pps-selfdefense.com..I carry both a Kubotan and the ProTek key...


----------



## Drac (Oct 19, 2006)

Monadnock said:


> The best thing anyone could use first is an "aware mind." Knowing how to travel safely is the best defense. I'd wager that most _situations_ are just plain avoided with proper mindset and being safe. Male or female, if there is a predator stalking you, they'll take full advantage of the right time and place. So don't be there.


 
Probably the most important part of personal protection...Good Post..


----------

